# Price of lye!!



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Was in Lowes and looked at their Roebic pure lye, $14.72 for 2 lbs.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can get good prices on lye on the internet. The trouble is the shipping cost is almost as much as the lye. Essential Depot has 8 lbs of food grade lye for $16.49, but the shipping to my zip code is $15.43.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

I've looked on the net and as you say shipping is high. Not only is the lye expensive here we also have almost 10% sales tax. I can find it at chemical supply but in much larger quantity then I would want.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I have found it at Tractor Supply for $9.99 for 2lbs of the Roebic.


----------



## catinhat (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm surprised they sell it at the stores - I had been told that it's an ingredient for making some drug, so they quit selling it everywhere. 

I'm a soapmaker, so I went and bought it at a chemical supply house, just over $1 a pound, but I think I have a lifetime supply, at least.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Lye crystals are hydroscopic(sp), basically they absorb moisture so storing too much for too long isn't good. I'm sure the absorbed moisture could mess with your recipe. Also rough on the container, a friend just had a plastic container of lye disentegrate on their shelf.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

oh boy! I am out and haven't looked at pricing here yet. I haven't had to buy any in a year, so I may be in for a surprise.


----------



## gina kay (Sep 12, 2007)

I get mine at my grocery store. For a one lb container of Rooto brand it's about $3.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Beeman,
I'll be doing a craft show in western NC over thanksgiving weekend..... I don't know how close that is to you but would happily bring several pounds with me for about .90 cents per #
Thursday, Friday & Saturday in Cullowhee, NC


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Tator's Pa to the rescue!!


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey there Cyndi! 
well...just thought I would offer


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I get my lye from a local chemical company. If anyone is interested I sell it for $2.50/lb, double zip locked bagged, and shipping would be the post office box, $4.95/$10.95/$13.95(I think). Just let me know.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Be careful of how much you ship at one time because of the hazmat fee.

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/335261.html


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Great site Linn. It is not how much but how big of a container. So you can ship as many 2 lb containers as you want in one package.

I have only sold to local people so far - thanks for the info.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When you ship lye, you cannot ship USPS (post office). You can ship UPS, but you must have an ORMD sticker on it.

You can ship more than one 2 lb container at a time, but I don't believe you can ship as many as you want. UPS should be able to tell you the upper limit before you need to get HazMat .


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Tater'sPa said:


> Beeman,
> I'll be doing a craft show in western NC over thanksgiving weekend..... I don't know how close that is to you but would happily bring several pounds with me for about .90 cents per #
> Thursday, Friday & Saturday in Cullowhee, NC


 Thank you very much for the offer. I'm good on lye right now, was just checking to see if Lowes still carried it and was shocked by the price. You must be going to WNC University in Cullowhee, is it the Mountain Heritage Festival? I was a participant in that years ago.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Okie dokie ;-)
The Craft show is at Ramsey Center put on by Doris Hunter, Mountain Artisans. It's an awesome show!
http://www.mountainartisans.net/


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I buy it from a chemical supply company. I think the price was just over $1 per pound. They sell it in bags, but I keep it in a 5 gal. bucket with a tight lid. I've had it for about 6 months, and it's still in good shape. I keep it in the storage shed outside. We have lots of rain and high humidity during the summer, but it's holding up well. None of the stores up here sell pure lye anymore.


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

I buy mine at a Mennonite store. 
Just a couple years ago I paid $1.17 lb. Now it is up to $1.95 lb. The store is in Amish country so I believe they probably sell alot. I was real pleased to find it, although I have to drive 50 miles to get there. Before that I bought some from Boyer's, but the shipping was very high.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Have you tried buying lye crystals from ebay? I did an ebay search and bought 10lbs for $20.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I get mine from the hardware store. Try your local hardware store and see if they will order it for you.


----------

